# Differences in assignment.



## busyworks (Sep 9, 2015)

Good morning all,

I've searched, and searched, but have had a hard time finding information about the differences of being an MI support guy at the SF Group, Bn, or Co level. Are there different MOSs found at each level? 

Thank you in advance for any information. I'm pretty sure you guys won't hesitate to let me know if I'm being an idiot, and need to do more research.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 9, 2015)

There are no MI support guys at the company level in SF.


----------



## busyworks (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Brill (Sep 9, 2015)

I agree with @TLDR20 with the caveat that during named operations, it is typical to have BN-level assets pushed down to the AOB level as needed.  In any case, the difference would be how big the problem and how detailed the analysis.  An ODA requires way more detail than the Group commander...who may still ask and be interested however he does not NEED that much detail.

Only 35Ts and 35Qs as well as female 35-series are at the Group level...that was until Ranger school was opened up to females.  Now, there is absolutely no obstacles to females showing up on a SOT-A near you.


----------



## busyworks (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks, that definitely helps clear some things up! I'm interested in seeing how many more females will continue to graduate from Ranger school. I would hope that the instructors hold them to the same level as their male counterparts.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Sep 23, 2015)

lindy said:


> I agree with @TLDR20 with the caveat that during named operations, it is typical to have BN-level assets pushed down to the AOB level as needed.  In any case, the difference would be how big the problem and how detailed the analysis.  An ODA requires way more detail than the Group commander...who may still ask and be interested however he does not NEED that much detail.
> 
> Only 35Ts and 35Qs as well as female 35-series are at the Group level...that was until Ranger school was opened up to females.  *Now, there is absolutely no obstacles to females showing up on a SOT-A near you.*




Sacre Bleu!!!


----------

